# Alienware Ja oder Nein?



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Privat nutze ich seit dem Jahr 2011 kein Windows-Rechner mehr. Ich habe bislang die Windows-Welt nicht vermisst. Ich habe ein iMac zuhause und sowie das MacBook Pro Retina 15 Zoll. Ich vermisse kein Windows-Programm, da es für den Mac gute Alternativen gibt. Ich nutze Final Cut Pro für die Videobearbeitung und das Microsoft Office-Paket gibt es auch für Mac OSX.

Wenn es um Spiele geht, da haben Windows-Rechner einen großen Vorteil. Leider gibt es nicht mal annähernd so viele Spiele für Mac OSX im Vergleich zu Windows. Ich habe zuhause die PlayStation 4 und spiele vorwiegend damit die neuesten Spiele. In letzter Zeit habe ich auch ein Bedürfnis auf dem Rechner Spiele zu spielen. Hierbei kam mir die Idee einen Laptop zu holen mit Windows.

Ich will die PC-Spiele auf maximalen Details spielen und daher kommt ein Leistungsstarker Laptop in Frage. Hierbei fällt mir die Marke Alienware ein. 
Folgende Konfiguration habe ich mir ausgewählt.

15 Zoll Alienware Laptop
15,6 Zoll Ultra HD Display
Intel Core i7 – 4710HQ Prozessor bis zu 3,5 Ghz und 6 MB Cache
Nvidia Geforce GTX 980M Grafikkarte
256 GB SSD Festplatte + 1 TB Festplatte
16 GB DDR3L Arbeitsspeicher

Gibt es Alternativen die sogar besser sind?
Preisobergrenze bei mir max. 2500 Euro


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2015)

Ein Laptop macht nur Sinn, wenn du den mitnehmen moechtest/musst oder du absolut keinen Platz fuer einen PC hast. Aber selbst da gibt es sehr kleine Loesungen.
Bei deinem Budget bekommt man was wirklich ordentliches zusammen.
Muss es unbedingt ein Laptop sein, wuerde ich ich eher in Richtung Schenker (XMG) orientieren.


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank.
Ich habe zuhause ein iMac. Ich habe leider kein Platz für einen zusätzlichen PC. Daher muss es ein Laptop sein


----------



## zarkanis (8. Februar 2015)

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7835 PCGH Edition (MD99063)
Der hat fast eine identische Konfiguration, jedoch eine doppelt so große SSD und ist mit 17,3" ein bisschen größer. Nebenbei sparst du noch 500,- Euronen.
Über die generelle Verarbeitungsqualität von Medion kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Von den reinen Werten her, sieht es jedoch nach dem deutlich besseren Angebot aus.

Außerdem gibt es noch diverse Konsorten von MSI, Asus und Gigabyte mit sehr ähnlichen Konfigs, die sich alle um den 2000,- Euro Preisbereich herumtreiben (+/- 200 Euro). Generell sind die Alienwares mit identischen Konfigs halt schon teurer. Ob sich der Preis rechtfertigt kann ich nicht sagen, konnte bisher noch nie persönlich eins in den Augenschein nehmen.

Eventuell gilt auch noch drauf zu achten, ob die 980m mit 4 oder 8 GB VRAM daher kommt. Auch hier unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Modelle.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2015)

Auch nicht fuer ein ITX oder mATX System welches man daneben oder am Tisch stellen kann?
Ich hab das mit dem Gaming und Laptop auch erst durch Geldausgeben lernen muessen 
Das wuerde ich echt nur noch wegen Transportmoeglichkeit empfehlen.


----------



## bloodhound01 (8. Februar 2015)

Alienware: Nein, Laptop: Nein 

Für 2500€ kannst du mein PC schon ganz oben ins Regal greifen


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Ich würde gerne ein PC holen aber mir fehlt der Platz. Ich habe ein iMac und der nimmt schon viel Platz weg mit dem 27 Zoll Bildschirm.
Daher kommt bei mir nur ein Laptop in Frage


----------



## skyscraper (8. Februar 2015)

Wäre es eine Möglichkaeit, auf dem iMac Windows zu installieren? Oder ist dessen Hardware zu schwach?


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Das wäre möglich. Es gibt Parallels für den Mac (Software), wo man Windows installieren kann. Mein iMac hat ein Core i7 CPU aber die meisten Spiele funktionieren mit Parallels nicht bzw. nicht richtig. Daher kam mir die Idee einen High-End Laptop zu kaufen mit Windows


----------



## SaPass (8. Februar 2015)

Wieso nutzt man den iMac nicht einfach als Monitor? Und baut sich dann noch einen platzsparenden Rechner zusammen.


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Ja das würde gehen, da habe ich aber immer zwei Rechner am laufen. iMac mit seiner Hardware und dann noch den PC. Stromkosten lassen grüßen


----------



## skyscraper (8. Februar 2015)

appleholiker schrieb:


> Das wäre möglich. Es gibt Parallels für den Mac (Software), wo man Windows installieren kann. Mein iMac hat ein Core i7 CPU aber die meisten Spiele funktionieren mit Parallels nicht bzw. nicht richtig. Daher kam mir die Idee einen High-End Laptop zu kaufen mit Windows



Ich dachte eher an Bootcamp, also eine native Windowsinstallation  Welchen iMac hast Du denn?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich deine Hardware und dein Budget für einen 3. PC/Laptop so sehe, sollten die Stromkosten dein geringstes Problem sein ...


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ein iMac vom Jahr 2011 mit Core i7 und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Hardware und dein Budget für einen 3. PC/Laptop so sehe, sollten die Stromkosten dein geringstes Problem sein ...




Ja aber ich mache wegen der Umwelt zuliebe nicht


----------



## SaPass (8. Februar 2015)

appleholiker schrieb:


> Ich habe ein iMac vom Jahr 2011 mit Core i7 und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher



Woran erkennt man Veganer und Apple-Menschen? Genau, sie erzählen es dir.

Du könntest dich mal klar äußern: Möchtest du einen Laptop (teuer, langsam und transportabel) oder einen Desktop-Rechner (günstiger, schneller, dafür nicht transportabel). Gehäuse gibt es schon in der Größenordnung 20x20x30 cm, wenn du arge Platzprobleme hast.
Beim Desktoprechner kannst du grob über den Daumen gepeilt 1000€ im Vergleich zum Laptop sparen. Der einzige Grund, der für einen Laptop spricht, ist die Möglichkeit ihn zu mitzunehmen. 

Eine klare Aussage, was es un werden soll, wäre toll. Dann kann die Diskussion mal zu einem Ende gebracht werden. Wenn du unbedingt einen Laptop willst, dann ist das ok. Aber so lange du irgendwelche fadenscheinige Argumente vorschiebst, wird hier weiter diskutiert.


----------



## appleholiker (8. Februar 2015)

Ok.
Ich will einen Leistungsstarken Laptop den ich auch mitnehmen kann


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2015)

appleholiker schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich will einen Leistungsstarken Laptop den ich auch mitnehmen kann



mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies
Aussuchen, konfigurieren, Spass haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Februar 2015)

Also mit deiner jetzigen Situation könnte ich mir was ganz anderes vorstellen,  welches wenn richtig gemacht wird, sehr gut von P/L ist. 

Da iMac Geräte unter den Apple Jüngern sehr gut ankommt,  würde ich diesen verkaufen und einen leistungsstarken Rig kaufen mit einem 34' LG Monitor welcher über Thunderbolt besitzt damit du mit deinem Macbook auch parallel am Monitor arbeiten kannst.


----------



## seilerjoel21 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute könnt ihr mir helfen ich wollte heuten mein alienware starten aber er startet nicht es komm ein kleiner weisser balken der die ganze zeit blinkt, bei jedem mal wenn ich eine taste drücke pipst es.😔😔


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2015)

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird es schnell unübersichtlich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/109


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2015)

Mir ist klar das ich für die Aussage nun gesteinigt werde... aber hast du mal an eine eGPU Lösung gedacht? Also eine externe Grafikkarte für nen Laptop?
Wenn es Windows sein darf/kann gibt es Lösungen von Alienware oder MSI.
Wenn es ein MacBook sein muss/kann gibt es Selbstbaulösungen für Thunderbolt (sollte aber schon TB2 sein).

Mit einer eGPU an meinem 15" MB spiele ich BF4, FarCry4,... ohne Probleme. Für den mobilen Einsatz wird dann einfach das TB Kabel abgezogen und der laptop ist leicht und mobil.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Februar 2015)

v3nom schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das ich für die Aussage nun gesteinigt werde... aber hast du mal an eine eGPU Lösung gedacht? Also eine externe Grafikkarte für nen Laptop?
> Wenn es Windows sein darf/kann gibt es Lösungen von Alienware oder MSI.
> Wenn es ein MacBook sein muss/kann gibt es Selbstbaulösungen für Thunderbolt (sollte aber schon TB2 sein).
> 
> Mit einer eGPU an meinem 15" MB spiele ich BF4, FarCry4,... ohne Probleme. Für den mobilen Einsatz wird dann einfach das TB Kabel abgezogen und der laptop ist leicht und mobil.



habe da mal ne frage zu, gibst das eig nur für MacBooks oder auch normale Laptops?


----------



## Atent123 (10. Februar 2015)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> habe da mal ne frage zu, gibst das eig nur für MacBooks oder auch normale Laptops?



Alienware und MSI haben so etwas auch.


----------



## zarkanis (10. Februar 2015)

Wobei ich finde, dass es bei MSI etwas unpraktisch gelöst ist. Ich will nicht ständig meinen Laptop auf eine dicke Box stellen. Wie das auf einem Schreibtisch funktionieren soll, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht mache ich aber auch nur einen Denkfehler.
Von Alienware ist es wesentlich eleganter gelöst. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Schnittstelle über eine lange Zeitspanne hinweg kompatibel zu neuen Notebooks bleibt, damit man nicht bei jedem neuen Notebook nochmal einen externen Grafikkartenbetreiber dranhängen muss.


----------



## Ohnry (10. Februar 2015)

Glaubensfrage. Du kannst beim Kauf bewusst Geld sparen, dann verzichte auf Alienware und nimm Schenker, Clevo und wie sie nicht heißen. Wenn Du jedoch nach Design kaufst und vom aktuellen Aliendesign angetan bist, dann stell Dir eins zusammen und kaufe es. Zusammenstellung mittlerweile am besten nur noch telefonisch oder wenn du Mehrfachkunde bist direkt per Mail beim Ansprechpartner. Über die Webseite selbst ist mittlerweile so gut wie nix mehr konfigurierbar, schade eigentlich.
Zur Qualität der aktuellen Modelle kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, da ich mit dem aktuellen Design nicht besonders warm werde. Ich habe im Haushalt ein M1, M17 R3 sowie ein M17 R4, laufen tun alle ohne Probleme, dass M11 sowie das M17 r3 schon seit 2011. Im Einsatz pro Tag mindestens 5 Stunden, bisher bis auf ein Netzteil kein Ausfall. Die M17 sind gut zum auf/umrüsten geeignet, auch Grafikkarten können hier getauscht werden (nur bei M14, M15, M17 und M18). Bei den ganz neuen ist wohl zumindest die CPU verlötet (will ich aber meine Hand nicht für ins Feuer legen).
Wie gesagt, ich halte das ganze eher für eine Glaubensfrage, man(n) kann Geld sparen wenn man(n) will, muss es aber nicht. Qualitative Ausreißer hast bei allen Herstellern.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

v3nom schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das ich für die Aussage nun gesteinigt werde... aber hast du mal an eine eGPU Lösung gedacht? Also eine externe Grafikkarte für nen Laptop?
> Wenn es Windows sein darf/kann gibt es Lösungen von Alienware oder MSI.
> Wenn es ein MacBook sein muss/kann gibt es Selbstbaulösungen für Thunderbolt (sollte aber schon TB2 sein).
> 
> Mit einer eGPU an meinem 15" MB spiele ich BF4, FarCry4,... ohne Probleme. Für den mobilen Einsatz wird dann einfach das TB Kabel abgezogen und der laptop ist leicht und mobil.



Hey! Cooler Ansatz! Die Denkweise gefällt mir!  v.A. könntest du dann in deinem geliebten Apple-Cosmos bleiben (was ich dir durchaus nachempfinden kann! ) und dennoch leistungshungrige aktuelle Games zocken. Echt ne Überlegung wert! Bin gespannt wie sich unser Themenersteler entscheidet!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. Februar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Alienware und MSI haben so etwas auch.



weißt du, ob das MSI GT72 Thunderbolt 2 hat? Und hast du ne Quelle dazu?  Find da leider nix zu..


----------



## Alex555 (18. Februar 2015)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> weißt du, ob das MSI GT72 Thunderbolt 2 hat? Und hast du ne Quelle dazu?  Find da leider nix zu..



Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Aber das ASUS ROG G751 hat Thunderbolt. 
Dafür kannst du die verbaute Grafikkarte des GT 72 austauschen (MXM Karte)


----------



## Firehunter_93 (19. Februar 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
> Aber das ASUS ROG G751 hat Thunderbolt.
> Dafür kannst du die verbaute Grafikkarte des GT 72 austauschen (MXM Karte)



Ohja das stimmt, das hab ich gerade auch gesehen, bloß jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ist das Thunderbolt 1 oder 2? Bei Notebooksbillger steht nämlich nur Thunderbolt. Hab aber noch ne Frage, lohnt es überhaupt ne eGPU zu holen, wenn das Notebook schon 970m/980m verbaut hat? Und wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der 970m u. 980m?


----------

